
NTSB Release Initial Report on Atlas Air Crash - jackweirdy
https://airwaysmag.com/airlines/ntsb-release-initial-report-on-atlas-air-crash/
======
masonic
It's very poor reporting that they don't mention what model plane was involved
(Boeing 767-375), especially given all the focus on the 737 Max8.

~~~
greenyoda
Here's a link to the NTSB report that appears to be the source for this
article:

[https://www.ntsb.gov/investigations/pages/DCA19MA086.aspx](https://www.ntsb.gov/investigations/pages/DCA19MA086.aspx)

There's more information in the original report, including the type of
aircraft.

